# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  مشکل نمایش فونت فارسی در فایل xml که با فلش کانکت شده

## shervinss

با سلام خدمت دوستان و سروران گرامی

بنده از یک قالب فلش آماده استفاده می کنم که از فایل xml برای فراخوانی مطالبش استفاده کرده 
مشکلی که من باهاش دارم اینه که کلمات و یا جملات انگلیسی رو وقتی تغییر می دم به فارسی توی فایل swf نشون نمیده 
فرمتش رو utf-8 گذاشتم و با utf-8 ذخیره ی مجدد کردم اما فایده نداره ، لطف می کنید بهم کمک کنید که باید چه کنم
قسمتی از کد های xml  رو هم براتون گذاشتم 
با تشکر<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<content>
    <!-- general vars -->
    <section name="settings">
        <item name="textSelectable">true</item>
        <item name="copyright"><![CDATA[
Catering Service © 2009 • <a href="asfunction:_root.more_click_func, privacyPolicy"> Privacy Policy • </a>
        ]]></item>
        <item name="companyName"><![CDATA[Catering Service
        ]]></item>
        <item name="slogan"><![CDATA[the best catering services for you!]]></item>

        <image imageUrl="_logo.png"/>
    </section>

<section name="configuration">
 <delta_pics>6</delta_pics>       <!-- distance between adjacent images -->
 <alpha_bg>90</alpha_bg>          <!-- transparency  of the substrate under the comment -->
 <delta_scr>-20</delta_scr>       <!-- scroller correction -->
 <pic_smoth>true</pic_smoth>      <!-- image smoothness (true/false)-->
 <pic_ext>.png</pic_ext>          <!-- big pictures filename extension (.jpg/.png) -->
 </section>


    <!-- menu -->
<section name="menu">
<link systemOrder="1"><![CDATA[
Splash
]]></link>


<link systemOrder="2"><![CDATA[
<p align="center">About Us</p>
]]></link>

<link systemOrder="3"><![CDATA[
<p align="center">Menus</p>
]]></link>

<link systemOrder="4"><![CDATA[
<p align="center">Gallery</p>
]]></link>

<link systemOrder="5">
<![CDATA[
<p align="center">Our Events</p>
]]></link>

<link systemOrder="6"><![CDATA[
<p align="center">Contacts</p>
]]></link>

</section>

----------


## BOB

مشکل از کامپاننت و فونتی است که در فایل swf برای نمایش متن استفاده شده و از RTL و فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکند. اگر سورس ان را دارید، نوع کامپاننت را به TLFText تغییر دهید.

----------


## shervinss

> مشکل از کامپاننت و فونتی است که در فایل swf برای نمایش متن استفاده شده و از RTL و فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکند. اگر سورس ان را دارید، نوع کامپاننت را به TLFText تغییر دهید.


با تشکر از پاسخ شما 

اگر درست متوجه شده باشم توی سورس فایلم چندین فونت رو استفاده کرده یعنی اونهارو باید به این شکلی که شما می فرمایید تغییر بدم؟

با تشکر

----------


## BOB

> با تشکر از پاسخ شما 
> 
> اگر درست متوجه شده باشم توی سورس فایلم چندین فونت رو استفاده کرده یعنی اونهارو باید به این شکلی که شما می فرمایید تغییر بدم؟
> 
> با تشکر


فونت نه! خود textbox که استفاده شده را انتخاب و نوع آن را tlftext نمایید سپس فونت آن را هم انتخاب کرده و  embed کنید. امکان TLF از flash cs 5 یا 5.5 اضافه شده و در نسخه های قدیمی نیست.

----------

